# Training dog on public land



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

I have read the regs as much possible but still am wondering if when using public designated dog training area, can I use a blank pistol to work with the dog? I would be using bumpers not live birds. Want to introduce gun fire and blanks are a bit loud to use at home. Any input would be much appreciated.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

I don't see why you couldn't use a blank. We plant live birds and shoot em with shotguns at the dog training Area frequently. I always start pups off at home with a distant cap (like a kids cap gun)gun, followed by a treat. They come running to the cap blast after a couple blasts.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

Ditto


----------

